# Strange HME Error



## Mike Ilardi (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm running a small Tivo app I wrote using the (mostly unmodified) sample hosting environnment included in the SDK. After a week or so of up-time, my HME server sends the following error to sterr:

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 3 >= 3
at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:431)
at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord.suppressedBy(Unknown Source)
at javax.jmdns.DNSOutgoing.addAnswer(Unknown Source)
at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.handleQuery(Unknown Source)
at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)

The actual value that causes the exception varies. Sometimes it reports 5>=5, etc.
After this happens, I'm no longer able to access the application from the "music, photos, and more" menu on the Tivo. The application title turns back into the IP address at which the Tivo server is located and clicking on it tells me that the server is no longer found. However, I am still able to access the application from the simulator, even after this crash by typing in the full URL of the application ([IP ADDRESS]:7288/ApplicationName. To me, it looks like something is happening with the DNS resolution. I don't think that my code is causing the error, but it's difficult to tell since the stack trace ends before it gets to my code. Has anyone else seen this error before?
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

You might want to send this one to the mailing list; I've never seen this mentioned before. You can get to the mailing lists at http://tivohme.sourcefogre.net . I think the TiVo folk monitor that a bit more cloely.


----------



## Mike Ilardi (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks. I'll check it out. I suppose if I could just figure out how to get the JVM to give me a full stack trace (one that extends beyond the current thread) I'd be able to figure out what's causing the error. Does anyone know of any debugging tools that might be able to do this?


----------

